# Need a needle Valve and a Glass Diffuser :)



## mudjawd (Sep 30, 2010)

got the milwaukee regulator for $150. But, with the beautiful reviews about their crappy needle valve i do not intend to gas my neon tetras to death.

so i would need:

1. Clippard needle valve (the one which costs $20 approx) and which fits inline.
2. a glass Ceramic Diffuser.

any pointers where to get them from. any one selling them???

*note*: i really wanted to build my own CO2 reactor but i am new to the city and i don't have a vehicle of my own ....so i just went to Big Als and got this regulator. travelling all across the places to gather different parts was not feasable for me.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

aquainspiration got needle valves but not sure if theyre the one your looking for
and they got glass diffusers but are currently sold out

check theyre site
http://http://www.aquainspiration.com/productlist.asp?PNAME=CO


----------



## mudjawd (Sep 30, 2010)

i checked them. i so much wanted to buy those glass diffusers. but my bad luck they are sold out. god knows when the next stock will be arriving for them?? also, they have needle valves but are they good ones?? like that can control upto 40 bubbles per Minute sort of stuff.... i will have to ask them. 

meanwhile any other place near scarborough from where i can get good needle valve and glass diffusers???


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Too bad you didn't order it online; if you had your heart set on the MA957, you could have gotten it for $93 shipped to your door.

The Clippard needle valve is not inline. Are you thinking of the Fabco NV-55? I usually have quality Swageloks for sale, whenever I am in town. They are not built for inline use (they have 1/8" MNPT fittings), but can be easily adapted with a 1/8" FNPT to hose barb fitting (a few dollars at any hardware store).

As for the needle valve that Aqua Inspiration sells, it appears to be the standard Clippard MNV-4K2 needle valve. Not a particularly good one.


----------



## mudjawd (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi Anthony.the product were based in US and with the taxes etc + shipping charge it would have come down to $130-140. so i kind of stayed away from it. besides i checked a few canadian online stores and i didnot find the pricing to be helpful. they were around the same price. 

besides again the issue comes with me is that i barely know any hardware stores here in scarborough. and don't know what to ask for as i have used an already built regulator back home. 

so to avoid all those confusion and travelling i go for the stuff ehich i see is easy to get even though i know that it is not a great deal.

i am just looking for a needle valve which can give me 40 bubbles per minute. and beside i won't be staying in toronto for long(another 10 months maybe). so i really didnot spent a lot on the Victor etc. will the clippard with aquainspiration good enough to give a count of 40 bubbles per minute and will it be a set and forget setting. 

thanks fa lot for your help.


regards,
M.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

mudjawd said:


> Hi Anthony.the product were based in US and with the taxes etc + shipping charge it would have come down to $130-140. so i kind of stayed away from it. besides i checked a few canadian online stores and i didnot find the pricing to be helpful. they were around the same price.


There are some American companies with Canadian based shipping locations; this way you avoid the customs and/or brokerage fees. Again, I have checked with this company previously, as I was planning to order a MA957 many years ago myself, but decided against it after reading negative reviews.



mudjawd said:


> besides again the issue comes with me is that i barely know any hardware stores here in scarborough. and don't know what to ask for as i have used an already built regulator back home.


Most of the adapters that are required can be purchased at any large hardware store.



mudjawd said:


> so to avoid all those confusion and travelling i go for the stuff ehich i see is easy to get even though i know that it is not a great deal.


In the end, if that is what you have decided on, then that is what you have.



mudjawd said:


> i am just looking for a needle valve which can give me 40 bubbles per minute. and beside i won't be staying in toronto for long(another 10 months maybe). so i really didnot spent a lot on the Victor etc. will the clippard with aquainspiration good enough to give a count of 40 bubbles per minute and will it be a set and forget setting.


40 bubbles a minute is equivalent to 1 bubble every 1.5 seconds. The Clippard should be able to do that, but it is more of a question regarding whether it will be steady or not. Many people find that the Clippard needle valve will drift away from its set value over the course of a few hours/few days, and requires readjustment on a regular basis.

This is why I do not recommend it. I would highly recommend spending an extra $10 on either an inline Fabco NV-55, or a Swagelok metering valve. Also, I'd like to point out again that the Clippard is not inline, as you had indicated earlier that this was something you desired.


----------



## mudjawd (Sep 30, 2010)

hi Anthony......how much will the fabco needle valve cost and where from do i get it??? do you have it with you???


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

mudjawd said:


> hi Anthony......how much will the fabco needle valve cost and where from do i get it??? do you have it with you???


You can usually get the Fabco NV-55 online. The adapters will be a few dollars extra (you will need two, one for each end). The valve itself is usually ~22 USD.

I do not currently have the NV-55. I have several Swageloks. Please take a look at my (now expired) for sale thread if you want an idea of what I carry.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17807


----------

